# Game 77: Official Rockets @ Suns GAME THREAD. 4/09. 9:00 CDT



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*@*








































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Ryan Bowen
C: Yao Ming​
*BENCH​*








*






















Jon Barry*
Clarence Weatherspoon
Scott Padgett
Mike James






































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Joe Johnson
SF: Quentin Richardson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire​

*BENCH​*






















Jim Jackson 
Leandro Barbosa
Steven Hunter​

The Magic Number is 2...

The Suns are coming off a back2back, so we must take advantage of a team that ran last night against a very energetic Warriors team. So if we have to, we need to wear them down by getting out into the open court. Phoenix has to stop Yao, if not, it could be worse than 27/22(I wish :biggrin: )...so Amare must figure something, since he's been all but befuddled against Yao.

The Rockets need to make their shots. Can't shoot in the 30s against this terrible defense from the Valley of the Sun. Yao and T-Mac need to have 20+ in this one, Wesley needs to shoot better also. Sura has been shooting well as of late, so hopefully he keeps it up. I'm holding out hope that the Barry gets back tonight,if not,we'll just have to go to work w/o him.

I say since the Suns played a hell of a game with the Warriors last night, they'll be extra tired playing a team with pretty good defense...if we play the same type of D against them like we did a week ago...we should win. Rockets win...and if they hit double digits for this one...I wouldn't be surprised.

Rockets 117
Suns 110


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Suns played fast paced ball last night. Should be a little less energetic tonight. They are not fighting for much while we are. gotta win this.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

pretty much a must win...
but gonna be really tough
houston 102
phoenix 99


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

99 rox
102 suns
i wouldnt b to surprised if we win.
yao realy needs to get the all and if we shoot wel then we will most likely win.
player of the gm-all the bench/yao


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Magic Number is now 1....T-Wolves lost tonight.

ONE WIN, WE'RE IN THE PLAYOFFS!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Phoenix has come out full swing, not how I expected. This team has so much energy. Clarence 'Spoon took our 2nd and 3rd shots. Why? Are we going to let them trap us into the "let your PF shoot while we double your stars" thing they did last wk?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

We will win tonight. I can see the hunger in Rockets.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

nice pass weatherspoon


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> We will win tonight. I can see the hunger in Rockets.


right now phoenix looks hungriest.. what are they even fighting for? i hope it fades away quick or we're in trouble


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

JEFF VAN GUNDY: STOP ENCOURAGING WEATHERSPOON TO TAKE SHoTS!!


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

sherwin said:


> right now phoenix looks hungriest.. what are they even fighting for? i hope it fades away quick or we're in trouble


Yeah, you are right at the moment. They will feel the hunger soon.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Since when does Amare hit midrange jumpers? damn.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

our shooters are in brick mode as it stands right now.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Sometimes, I really hope that JVG will bench Wesley for a few games. His shooting is still bad.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Suns are hot but we are only 10pts behind. Be optimistic.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought our guards got their shooting going again last game, but apparently not. Wesley has laid 3 horrible bricks off the front of the rim already.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

That was a BS screen. And how the hell is that a foul on him? What a joke.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

See, now we are only down by 6pts.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

brick brick brick brick brick brick


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

How many three pointers are we going to brick off the front of the rim? Seriously, this is an embarassment. Stop shooting it!


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Why can they just try to drive in or shoot 2pts. At least higher % shots.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> Why can they just try to drive in or shoot 2pts. At least higher % shots.


Is this all JVG's offense consists of? Passing to Yao or three pointers. What about midrange shots or driving? I mean, come on, against the PHX defense?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes, Jon Barry is back!


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

5pts game. Be optimistic. The energy is flowing.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Non-shooting touch fouls on Yao?? Well now they call him for an elbow, he should, Id pissed after that bullsh*t th erefs pull on yao.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sherwin said:


> Id pissed after that bullsh*t th erefs pull on yao.


id pissed as long as i saw those goddamnit faces of suns players.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Never ending bricks from 3pts. Rockets are building a great wall in Phoenix.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yao only got 3 shots and his team mates are throwing bricks. Great!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

what are we, 1-10 from the 3?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

3pts by Padgett, no brick. What a surprise? I can't believe it!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

11% three point shooting. thats how you win games.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

See what 1 accurate 3pts shot can do to the score. What about two?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Wesley is back. Is this a bad OMEN?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

.................And we go right back to three point shooting.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mutombo is on fire!


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes, Dikembe is coming. Keep it coming!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Awesome Mutombo


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Our defense is holding them down to low points again. I wonder what could happen if we see them in the playoffs and our shooting is clicking. Cause if we are this close shooting like 1-390 from the 3 then you have to wonder..


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

OPTIMISTIC! We are only 2pts behind Suns at half time.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

HOU: 19-46 FG 1-11 3pt 

Suns: 19-45 FG 3-14 3PT

Shooting pretty much the same.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

since denver blew out seattle...this is a must win... we can pull it through...


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

I think one more win, Rockets seal a playoff spot.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

playoffs pretty much locked in with Minn losing... but we need 6th. 7th or 8th are worthless.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

come on Yao.... DON'T BRING THE BALL DOWN!! why hasnt he learned yet


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> I think one more win, Rockets seal a playoff spot.


yeah we do


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

What the ****?? Yao wasnt anywhere near Nash, and they call the foul cause he falls down?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Rockets start shooting 2pts shots rather than 3pts and everything look better.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

game tied :banana:


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

i beleive the rockets are the most frusttraing team to root for... in terms of the stupid crap they do. thats the problems with having too many vets, they all think their in control and they think they can shoot whenever they want


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

how was that a foul on yao?why couldn't they give a slow motion? :curse:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Rockets leading. OPTIMISTIC!


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

I just hope they can keep it up...


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> how was that a foul on yao?why couldn't they give a slow motion? :curse:


i hope yao accidently KILLS THESE F'ing refs one day.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

That 4th foul on Yao really pissed me off. 

The pros would be Dikembe taking over on the boards, and the lane is open for McGrady.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

The foul was garbage. The ref saw Nash and he blew the whistle, and you could tell all the refs on the court knew there was no foul and kind of stared for a second, and they decided to tack it on Yao. The refs know Yao wont argue and get in their face, so they dump it on him. Crap.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The tmac-deke duo works well :wink:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Mutombo has been awesome this quarter! He's rebounding, blocking shots, stealing the ball... Everything you could possibly want from him he's doing.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

yes... PUNISH them t-mac


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Who say Dikembe is old? He is definitely a mature young man.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

13 points in quarter already for McGrady!

When we hit our outside shots we are one of the top 3 teams in the league... right up there with Miami and San Antonio.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

just praying for them to keep it up and not for the standard rocket 4th quarter breakdown... :gopray:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

YES... great way to end the 3rd.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> 13 points in quarter already for McGrady!
> 
> When we hit our outside shots we are one of the top 3 teams in the league... right up there with Miami and San Antonio.


When any teams hit their outside shots consistently, they will be elite team.:biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sura puts the exclamation point on a great quarter... 

Houston 78
Phoenix 64

End of 3rd

Yao didn't have any points in the 3rd quarter but he allowed Bowen to hit 3 open jumpers in the third, and everyone stepped up their game with Yao on the bench. McGrady was sensational.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

BE OPTIMISTIC! I know Rockets are hungry.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

it's def not over yet though...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

FirstRocket said:


> When any teams hit their outside shots consistently, they will be elite team.:biggrin:


But not all teams play great defense, and our perimeter shots also eliminate the oppossing teams ability to double Yao... gives him space to work with as well.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> everyone stepped up their game with Yao on the bench. McGrady was sensational.


Yao's team-mates are conspiring to make Yao look bad.:biggrin:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yao is out because of 2 BS fouls called on him.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Trade Yao. We don't need him.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

bad... bad refs.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Another push-off by Stoudemire on Mutombo. When he can't get buckets from the pick and roll or transition, he offensive fouls like a *****.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

how was that not goaltending?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Trade Yao. We don't need him.


awesome post


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Now time for Yao presence.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

I feel a comeback :laugh:


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

If there was a category called "uncalled goaltends", Amare would top it...disgusting how they didnt call a goaltend or a foul on him for that "block" on Mutombo.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Our powerdancer roster needs a shakeup. We should trade for some of Phoenix's.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Trade Yao. We don't need him.


Do you post according to the how Rockets play? Not supporting.:clown:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

if the guards would get him the freakin ball earlier without hesitating 900 times he wouldnt get 3 seconds.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

falling apart..


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem was being sarcastic.

Big shots from Yao and Barry, but I can't believe Yao missed that 3 ft hook shot. He really needs to work on his finishing.

McGrady needs to go to the basket (off of pick and rolls) down the stretch, Phoenix has no interior defense and I don't think Johnson can contain him.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Stoudemire needs to read a rule book. He argues everything, and he may really believe himself.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

foul on james??? WHAT???


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

He's playing like a vagabond, pretty reckless.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

yao needs to come out. he is quitting on D cause hes worried about fouls.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

if we cud just hold on....


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

about time. stoudemires everywhere making contact at any possible chance.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Stoudemire fouls out of the game with his 11th or 12th personal.

We need to watch Steve Nash now, force him to give up the ball (before he penetrates).


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Stoudemire fouls out of the game with his 11th or 12th personal.


:laugh:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

whatever joe johnson said must have got to him. bricked the first


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

this is such a nerve racking game. so much on the line for us. not fun to watch.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

big miss by Nash. HAVE to score here.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Those Phoenix power dancers... my oh my.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Those Phoenix power dancers... my oh my.


God Bless.... our Houston dancers are busted


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It always seems like Amare is trying to prove a point against the Rockets.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Those Phoenix power dancers... my oh my.


good,another timeout :wink:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Horrible possession. May cost us the game. What was that crap?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Our last two offensive posessions have been shot clock violations. Phoenix knows we're going to McGrady, we need to go to Yao.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Bob Sura should not be allowed to touch the ball at the end of games.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

PLEASE make both Bobby Sura.... PLEASE dont make a 3 to tie and go to OT suns.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

damnit. damnit. damnit.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sura on the line... not a clutch FT shooter.

Misses the first.

Misses the second.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

are you kidding me? are you kidding me? sura CHOKES... possibly CHOKING away our 6th seed.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

q said:


> Bob Sura should not be allowed to touch the ball at the end of games.


My God, and I said this before he missed both FTs. Why is that bum in the game? The only way he could possibly be worse is if he actually scored on the wrong basket. He's been pitiful this last minute.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Sura really has performed bad in the past 3 minutes....2 24 secs violations and 2 missed FT's.... :angel: *


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Do you recall that 3-pointer Jon Barry had that was recalled as a two? Could cost us dearly.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

missed both,crap :curse:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

please miss.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Sura really has performed bad in the past 3 minutes....2 24 secs violations and 2 missed FT's.... :angel: *


The violations weren't really his fault... McGrady gave him the ball with 3 seconds left (both) and Sura can't really create shots for himself.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

oh my goodness.... how did that tap not go in..... we are blessed.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

What a finish!!!!!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*wow...you guys dodged a bullet...congrats!*


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

LOL. Phoenix totally deserved that.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

oh my god...this is disgusting...


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

thank the lord


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

[email protected]:laugh:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

that was a miracle. does this mean we're going to win the championship?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow you guys choked there at the end good win none the less.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

How do you miss that dunk?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

thank god Amare fouled out, if he was in there he would have made that dunk


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> [email protected]:laugh:


Yeah didn't he seem a little too happy they lost?


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Rockets=LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

HogsFan1188 said:


> Rockets=LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY!!!!


Not really, Phoenix was pretty lucky to be in a position to win. That last play was just the law of balances.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Yeah didn't he seem a little too happy they lost?


Maybe he had a little money riding on the Rockets...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Whew. The last couple of minutes dampen the satisfaction, though.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Not really, Phoenix was pretty lucky to be in a position to win. That last play was just the law of balances.


exactly... the refs were asleep the whole game anyways.. if they hadn't called all those ridiculous fouls on Yao, and yao got going and could play D without worying about fouls (i saw a few shots that the suns wouldnt have got if yao was playing real D).. who knows.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

That doesn't mean you weren't lucky that he didn't get that slam for the win.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Funnily, Nash had yet another poor showing against us.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

the last 6 or so minutes of that 4th, especially the choking at the end, were nothing to be proud of. We fortunately pulled it off...Seattle is a must win.. they are beat up


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

HogsFan1188 said:


> That doesn't mean you weren't lucky that he didn't get that slam for the win.


Can't argue with that.

Pretty unsatisfying win for us in the end.

But Phoenix could say the same about their last win against Houston, I guess neither team really wants to beat each other.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

If you want a satisfying win, look no further than us vs. Suns when we won by 20.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> If you want a satisfying win, look no further than us vs. Suns when we won by 20.


 Best win of the season... but they were without Marion who always seems to want to stick it to us.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

But Walter McCarty stepped up admirably that game with 6 threes.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> But Walter McCarty stepped up admirably that game with 6 threes.


But how many times can we rely on Yao to rip down 22 boards?

Sorry, I'm just manipulating the situation here. It was a great win because we saw Yao and Tracy play to their potential.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nice gm im happy we won. im a little concernd with tmac and his bracidis and yao is out of shape.. that should be won of his main focuses this summer. we cliched a playoff spot. d wins playoff series


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Just came back. I knew Rockets would win. As I said, BE OPTIMISTIC.:banana:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Takes bow for making this game thread*


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

ThaShark316 said:


> *Takes bow for making this game thread*


You should continue with your luck. Anyway, I am off to Japan for 10 days or so in a few days time. Hope Rockets have a winning streak during that period.:clap:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Sura nearly caused us the game in last 1 1/2 mins. Missed a layup, missed a 16ft jumper, missed another 8ft jumper and two FT.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

FirstRocket said:


> You should continue with your luck. Anyway, I am off to Japan for 10 days or so in a few days time. Hope Rockets have a winning streak during that period.:clap:


Wow, enjoy yourself!



FirstRocket said:


> Sura nearly caused us the game in last 1 1/2 mins. Missed a layup, missed a 16ft jumper, missed another 8ft jumper and two FT.


I don't think it was that bad. We know Sura is not a clutch player, the ball doesn't need to be in his hands in the last minute of his game. The two shots he missed weren't really his fault, the ball was dumped to him with 3 or 4 seconds left on the shot clock and you can't expect him to create for himself. It really is McGrady's tendency to pick up his dribble after he comes off a pick and roll. Nash is the polar opposite he just keeps dribbling and dribbling and eventually penetrates.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Wow, enjoy yourself!


Thanks Mr. Roger's Cardigan, I will. Hope to be back soon to see Rockets win in the playoff.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

any 1 relize we play alot better on the road with good teams


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Is this the longest Rockets game thread ever?


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

like i said the rocekts are the most frustrating team to like in the leuage. You need crucial points and who gets the last 3 shots? Bobby FRICKING sura. Did he not take 2 not 1 TWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO underhanded running what ever the hell it was? and Misses the rim on both. And he tops it with two missed free throws.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

The ball should have never gone to Sura on the inbounds. We knew they were going to foul. Should have gone to Wesley, our big clutch FT shooter, or Tmac.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yao is pretty clutch


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Is this the longest Rockets game thread ever?



Nope...game 1 of the 1st round = longest thread
:biggrin:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

[email protected] Bob Sura


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Is this the longest Rockets game thread ever?


Not only that, it's the longest thread in Rockets forum history.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

same thing happend last nite at the spurs board ha


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

haha, probably cause I rambled to myself for about 5 pages before everyone else started checking in.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> haha, probably cause I rambled to myself for about 5 pages before everyone else started checking in.


 The rambling was a great read!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, is this actually a Rockets game thread?? 11 pages?!? Well I gotta be a part of it then! 
We're back in the playoffs, woohoo!


----------

